
Direct Primary Care: A real alternative under Obamacare - Mz
http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/2017/01/direct-primary-care-real-alternative.html
======
toodlebunions
Short opinion piece that is remarkably void of any substance.

~~~
Mz
I did a longer write up previously and people largely nitpicked irrellevant
details. What would constitute substance in your opinion? The insane health
insurance prices in the US are a real problem for many people. This is a
growing alternative that works.

Thanks.

~~~
marcell
After reading both articles I didn't really understand what direct primary
care is, how it works, why it would have lower cost than the current model,
and how it relates to Obamacare.

~~~
Mz
Does this work?

[http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/2017/01/direct-
prima...](http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/2017/01/direct-primary-
care.html)

Thanks.

~~~
marcell
That explains it but it doesn't sound at all like a replacement for the
current health care system:

> you get basic services such as annual physicals, regular check ups and
> treatment for minor emergencies of the sort that can be handled in a
> doctor's office.

I could be wrong but I don't think these account for much cost at all in the
current health care system. A once annual check up probably costs $1k at most,
all-in, and probably less in practice. It also doesn't provide much value,
compared to current health care, since it won't cure major illnesses or cover
major surgeries.

~~~
Mz
Then I feel like I still am failing to explain something. But at this point, I
am grumpy and tired and yadda.

So far, Obamacare has not impacted me other than making my federal tax forms a
hair longer. With luck, our next potus will, in fact, kill this horrifying
monstrosity and replace it with something more sensible, making my efforts to
explain this irrelevant.

So, I think I am throwing in the towel on this one.

Thanks for the feedback.

